# Carving flowers on wood by artisans with more than 20 years of experience



## classicwoodworking (Aug 19, 2020)

let's see his talent, this is part of a big project


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Jul 4, 2018)

fantastic, Yamato !!
thank you for putting the "real shop sounds" in the video.
I don't know about others, but for me, I would rather hear the natural sounds of a woodshop
than music like I was in a studio or elevator.
if I am watching a woodworking video - I want to hear the tools, the sounds, the voices of the craftsmen.
looking forward to seeing this big project you are working on now.


----------



## difalkner (Nov 27, 2011)

It's fun watching your guys work, Yamato - good video! I'm with John on the sounds; I'd rather hear the shop and tool sounds instead of music.


----------

